# Bilddatenverwaltung mit Cumulus



## Sunday (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne eine Bilddatenbank aufbauen, die mit Cumulus verwaltet werden soll. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand ein paar sinnvolle Tipps zu diesem Thema geben. Vor allem interessiert mich die Datensicherung. Es handelt sich um anfänglich ca. 300 GB Bildmaterial.
Welche Art der Sicherung macht Sinn, wenn ein ständiger Zugriff gewährleistet werden soll und die Daten bestmöglich gesichert sind?
Würde mich über Ratschläge und Tipps freuen.
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Leola13 (21. Dezember 2004)

Hai,

in der vorletzten Ausgabe von DOCMA  waren mehrer Berichte, die sich mit dem digítalisieren, verwalten und speichern von Bilddateien beschäftigt haben.

Kannst dir ja mal das Inhaltsverzeichnis anschauen.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Zu diesbezüglicher Software gab es im Bereich Grafik FAQ auch mal einen Post mit verschiedener Software. (Von Martin Schäfer glaub ich   )

Ciao Stefan


----------

